# 2001 Autocruise Stargazer shower tap head



## DKM (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a 2001 Autocruise Stargazer and a crack has appeared in the shower tap head causing the water to leak out. The wet room would have to be disassembled to change the whole tap so I was hoping to find a replace head. I've spent a few hours now trying to find the same tap on-line with no success. Has anyone any ideas of a supplier that I could try to get hold of this part. I wouldn't mind having to buy the whole tap as changing the head will do the job. I've attached photos of the head that I've already removed,

Regards

Darron


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a standard head. Replace with something similar.


----------



## DKM (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Jeannette, I've visited a couple of motorhome spares shops and haven't seen anything the same shape. The screw fitting maybe standard but the cross section is not round but oval shaped and the two plastic fingers fit nicely back into the tap mounting. Was hoping someone could tell me the make so that I can get the same part, regards Darron


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Darron,

I can see your issue with finding a replacement and it is very unlikely you will find one at a dealer, its not one I recognise and doesn't form part if the current Comet and Reich product ranges. A brand not seen now is Carletta which bears a resemblance but I don't think is theirs either, it might be worth searching ebay.de. Also contact O Leary motorhomes as they purchased all the Autocruise spares when Swift bought the brand.

Regards
Chris


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
We had the same problem with the same shower head in our A/C wentworth although it had been araldited up by the previous owner and still worked Ok.

the head is made by a german company whos name escaped me (i have been looking on google for the last 1/2hr) but i am pretty sure it begins with D... I saw then exhibiting at the NEC a few years ago.

As others have said the thread that secures the hose to it is a std size so you can just repace the head with anopthert one as long as it fits in the holder or you may be able to change the head and holder.

Phill


----------



## DKM (Apr 15, 2013)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good evening Darron,
> 
> I can see your issue with finding a replacement and it is very unlikely you will find one at a dealer, its not one I recognise and doesn't form part if the current Comet and Reich product ranges. A brand not seen now is Carletta which bears a resemblance but I don't think is theirs either, it might be worth searching ebay.de. Also contact O Leary motorhomes as they purchased all the Autocruise spares when Swift bought the brand.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the reply Chris. I will have a look on ebay and contact O Leary as you suggest, regards Darron


----------



## DKM (Apr 15, 2013)

drcotts said:


> Hi
> We had the same problem with the same shower head in our A/C wentworth although it had been araldited up by the previous owner and still worked Ok.
> 
> the head is made by a german company whos name escaped me (i have been looking on google for the last 1/2hr) but i am pretty sure it begins with D... I saw then exhibiting at the NEC a few years ago.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time Phill. sometimes its like trying to find a needle in a haystack on the web  Useful information, if the name does come back to you please let me know, best regards Darron


----------

